
Here’s Our New Policy On A.P. stories: They’re Banned - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/16/heres-our-new-policy-on-ap-stories-theyre-banned/
======
babul
This is essentially the same as <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=218496>
(without the login needed for those who don't want to sign-up with _another_
site)

...and some reasoning is explained at
[http://broadstuff.com/archives/1031-Why-would-Associated-
Pre...](http://broadstuff.com/archives/1031-Why-would-Associated-Press-wish-
to-redefine-Fair-Usage.html).

------
krschultz
Well I don't like the TC stories, but upvote for wanting other people to avoid
using AP. The problem for me with AP started long before the last week, if you
read a lot of news you realize that most of it comes from the AP so there are
no differing view points. You get one side of the story, whatever the AP
reporter writes is what you get.

